# Scalloped potatoes



## palateexpress (May 31, 2017)

Hello I just started doing some side catering I want to do scalloped potatoes and I wanted to see if anyone would be willing to share what brand they may use to do there scalloped potatoes. Also would like to know if scalloped potatoes hold well in a Cambro? 
I'm looking forward to hearing from you all


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

Betty Crocker. Come on, this is one of the easiest things to make. Any Jr cook should know how to make them. 
You want to know which box is best? 
If you are going to cook for people and charge them money, it better not be out of a box.


----------



## palateexpress (May 31, 2017)

chefbuba said:


> Betty Crocker. Come on, this is one of the easiest things to make. Any Jr cook should know how to make them.
> You want to know which box is best?
> If you are going to cook for people and charge them money, it better not be out of a box.


I am looking to cater a party for 50-60 people. I was looking for what others use I saw a brand called sim plot didn't know if anyone had used this or not and what there thought were. I'm not sure if you were trying to be funny as I am new to the site, I just started to do some side catering. I have been to many catered events and I'm sure they did not hand peel the potatoes. I do appreciate you taking the time to reply.


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

Hello and welcome to ChefTalk.
We really are nice people here. We can only respond to what you type here. We can not read your thoughts or know you at all.

As to chefbuba and his response, I would have to agree here.
By your own admission, you revealed that you just got into catering. 
We do not know the knowledge or experience you possess.
We know nothing other than what you typed. and so the response was valid.
If you are really serious about catering, you must set yourself apart from others. That means creating delicious and beautiful food that people will like and keep coming back for.
If you do not know how to make scalloped potatoes or understand that really great scalloped potatoes don't come from a box, I suggest you stay a at home cook.

As to this thread, I would suggest that the MODS move this in the food and cooking section as this OP is not professional


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

...double post...


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

To begin with you will get more quality responses to a recipe question if you repost into the Food and Cooking forums.
Chef Talk is jam packed with awesome "at home cooks" and the general rule of thumb has always been that the pro forums (chefs and catering) were for hashing out problems concerning the world of professional kitchens.
Those forums had stickies attached to further separate the chaff from the grain
and further simplify the process.
For some reason those were not reattached after the format change so I may just be blowing smoke outta my ###.

Now for my answer to your question....
Instant and boxed products have no place in the catering kitchen.
At home is different.
Hidden Valley dressing and dip mixes are the bomb and are on my pantry par list.
Not afraid or embarrassed to admit it...even to an event chair.

I agree with the Chefs.
Rehydrated potatoes are best left from the equation if you are wanting to build a good rep in hospitality.
...and yes...we peel potatoes....

mimi

* OBTW...welcome to the site.


----------



## palateexpress (May 31, 2017)

Chefross, 
I have been cooking for people since I was 18, it just has been recently that repeat clients have come to me wanting me to do larger scale things. You are right you can not read my mind and moving forward any questions I ask I will make sure I make my thoughts clear. This is a side business as I have always loved cooking for others. I and grown my business considering it is just me. Thank you for your reply.


----------



## palateexpress (May 31, 2017)

Chefross, 
I have been cooking for people since I was 18, it just has been recently that repeat clients have come to me wanting me to do larger scale things. You are right you can not read my mind and moving forward any questions I ask I will make sure I make my thoughts clear. This is a side business as I have always loved cooking for others. I and grown my business considering it is just me. 


flipflopgirl said:


> To begin with you will get more quality responses to a recipe question if you repost into the Food and Cooking forums.
> Chef Talk is jam packed with awesome "at home cooks" and the general rule of thumb has always been that the pro forums (chefs and catering) were for hashing out problems concerning the world of professional kitchens.
> Those forums had stickies attached to further separate the chaff from the grain and further simplify the process.
> For some reason those were not reattached after the format change so I may just be blowing smoke outta my ###.
> ...


Thank you for your respone.
Thank you for your reply.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

palateexpress said:


> I have been to many catered events and I'm sure they did not hand peel the potatoes.


From my experience, every catered event I have worked in 40 years, the potatoes were hand peeled. Yes they hold up well in a cambro.


----------



## palateexpress (May 31, 2017)

cheflayne said:


> From my experience, every catered event I have worked in 40 years, the potatoes were hand peeled. Yes they hold up well in a cambro.


 Thank you for your reply


----------

